# Teddy bear rocking chair



## Builder20. (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi there i am new two this site, hope someone can help me out.Iam looking for the teddy bear rocking chair pattern from rocklers they no longer carry this plan ,so I m hoping that some one can send me a copy of one or a used one thanks


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Rich posted an article and photos of the Rockler Teddy Bear chair on Aug 8, 2016. Here's a link to it. He did not seem too happy with the Rockler plan. 
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-...paign=Feed:+routerforums/VkVj+(Router+Forums)


----------

